# Maul Handle Restore Question



## AmateurSawer (Oct 22, 2021)

I left my hickory handled maul outside all summer. The handle seems no worse except for some discoloration. I stuck the maul in a block for a couple days to make sure it dried out.
What should I do now? I had put a mix of BLO and turpentine on last year so I'm supposing that helped.
I'm not looking a show quality as much as protection. Thanks.


----------



## SimonHS (Oct 22, 2021)

BLO (boiled linseed oil for those who don't know) rubbed in with some fine wire-wool is all that I would do.


----------

